# Heavy rain for another week in florida - nasty for the gulf coast!



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2018)

not really sure where this thing just "popped up" out of, but its going to make for an awful memorial day weekend for those traveling to just about anywhere in Florida for memorial day

be safe everyone, and hope this doesnt impact many of your vacation plans!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2018)

I hope that it has cleared out by next Thursday when we arrive from Barbados.


----------



## jhac007 (May 24, 2018)

Yikes!  We are headed for two weeks at Crystal Shores on Marco Island on this Sat.


----------



## Talent312 (May 25, 2018)

For me, it needs to clear out of Marco Is. by 6/17.


----------



## chapjim (May 25, 2018)

Looks like the drive from Emerald Grande to eastern Tennessee this Sunday (5/27) could be very wet.


----------



## Nancy (May 25, 2018)

We are in Tampa area and supposed to get lots of rain.  It is raining now.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 25, 2018)

yea, they are even calling for heavy rain over here in jax on the east coast!

one would imagine just about everywhere in florida is in for some very wet weather very soon.


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 26, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> For me, it needs to clear out of Marco Is. by 6/17.


Well, good thing is you have the movie theater right across the street.  Plus, as long as it's just rain and not lightning, you can still play outside. It's been raining nearly all week so far and more is expected.  Rainy season started May 15, so plan on rain.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 26, 2018)

We are in Orlando, and this morning it's sunny and beautiful, but this afternoon, the rain is supposed to hit.


----------



## Panina (May 26, 2018)

Hopefully it will be better then forecasted.   I think Dolly Parton said this... “_The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain”._


----------



## Jan M. (May 26, 2018)

If there is a big barometric change I get a headache. We are also in Orlando and I've had what I call a weather change headache since I got up this morning so the tropical weather depression is moving in. From what I saw on the extended forecast it appears to be hitting the Panhandle and not this area so much.


----------



## Panina (May 26, 2018)

“Amid an approaching subtropical storm over a busy holiday weekend, Florida Gov. Rick Scott declared a state of emergency for all 67 counties.”


----------



## Larry M (May 26, 2018)

TS Alberto is real. We are already making plans for it in North Carolina and we won't see it until Tuesday or Wednesday. Some western NC counties had heavy rains and consequent mudslides next week. Not sure those can safely be cleared before next Wednesday.


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2018)

“Florida, Alabama and Mississippi declared states of emergency on Saturday as Subtropical Storm Alberto drove north toward the U.S. Gulf Coast, threatening to bring heavy rainfall and flooding to the coastal states by Monday.”


----------



## chriskre (May 27, 2018)

I am in Miami and it is raining a lot on and off but haven’t seen bad flooding here yet thankfully.  

I am heading to ocean pointe in palm beach on Thursday.   If this doesn’t clear up then I may do a retrade but it seems I may get lucky by Thursday or Friday 
Fingers crossed.  I sure want my sea breeze week.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (May 27, 2018)

A little late - we got back last week from Orlando and we had rain almost every day.  Keep hearing the same pattern since.  We made the best of it!!! If the rain is not heavy - we actually preferred it over the 90 degree plus day/s.

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Talent312 (May 27, 2018)

AnnaS said:


> A little late - we got back last week from Orlando and we had rain almost every day...



Last year, we got caught in a thunderstorm at MK, at the back of the park.
We, and a lot of other peep, tried to take the RR out, but they shut it down.
So we walked thru the rain, soaked to gills, and looking like drowned rats.

.


----------



## JudyH (May 27, 2018)

I am in Venice and the sun is out. I don’t think much flood issues. Storm  eroded Lido Beach even more. Supposed to rain more tonight. A lot of rain split over to Atlantic coast


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2018)

only about an hour of "non rain" here in jax since early this morning.


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2018)

Here in South Carolina forecast is saying many days of rain 90-100%.


----------



## silentg (May 27, 2018)

We are on vacation in New England. Heading home next weekend. Is the storm going to come near Providence RI?


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 27, 2018)

I live on Marco Island and the sun has been out since about 10AM.  I think we will be good until around dark.  But it was constant rain before that since yesterday.  Rainy season started May 15 and it is living up to it's reputation.  We were about 8" in the hole for rain so far this year and have made that up since early May.   Tomorrow may be back to rain again.


----------



## jhac007 (May 27, 2018)

Yes, it has been a very nice Sunday on Marco Island.  My view from the 11th floor balcony at Marriott's Crystal Shores.


----------



## Sea Six (May 31, 2018)

The good news is all the wildfires are out in south Florida.  It was smoky with falling ash here on Marco before the rain. We were worried we would have trouble crossing alligator alley when we went to the Bahamas a couple of weeks ago.  Heavy smoke caused closures of both I75 and US41 at times.


----------

